# Bruce's 20 year old MacBaren's Plumcake



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

First off let me say that this is NOT the kind of tobacco that you stuff carelessly in your pipe, flame on and go. This is a deep, rich thought provoking smoke that needs a little concentration and deserves a lot of appreciation. Its hard for me to imagine that this is, or rather, once was the Plumcake that I enjoy so much in its mild simplicity but it also took me a while to grasp that my grandfather was once a lively young man in a bright world with his whole world ahead of him rather than a figure of age and experience sitting in the corner of a well-worn and darkened living room, smelling of pipe tobacco and hinting of days gone by. This tobacco conjurs that image for me. Its dark and solemn.... deep and of another time. It speaks of musty cellars and empty farm houses and that wonderful way that on a cool autumn day the air is alive with scents and smells that all blend together completely as one, yet if you have the time and experience you can somehow separate each and appreciate it for what it is.
The flavors in this blend together so marvelously that it took a few bowls to begin to see them individually and even now I can only really discern them a bit. The latakia is a hint that lies in support, a smokiness like the smell of a dying campfire as you pack your camping gear, damp with the early morning dew. It doesn't seem to settle in your mouth, but simply compliments each puff of smoke and then, is gone. There is also a sweetness that really seems to permeate every aspect of this smoke, but it is a soft, creamy and yet strong sweetness, well distributed throughout and making up the main body of the smoke, but at the same time, not overwhelming, although nearing it at times. Thirdly, there is the underlying tobacco flavor, straight forward and succinct, which holds the dankness, the mustiness that really seems to embody the character and overall depth of this tabak. This is a great smoke, certainly not something you can pick up off the store shelf, and I only wish I had the experienece to fully appreciate it for what it is. Thanks Bruce


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am just getting into the pipes, and I am trying so hard not to make a humorous comment about Bruce's Plumcake....I really am.

Please guys, give me credit for trying....Sorry Greg.

MH, great review, sounds pretty special....Kudos to Bruce for hooking you up. :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Damn Joe - when I start work on my bio will you be my ghost writer? I'll come across as the most interesting saint that ever walked!!

Great review and if that old Plumcake is 1/2 of what you describe, well that would be pretty special!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

'Tis indeed, a great tobak. I picked up three cans off ebay, sent one to the mummy for his birthday. Still have plenty left. This is a rich and satisfying smoke, when smoked carefully. Lose your concentration and hurry though, and you'll pay for it!

Great review, BTW.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BTW - Bruce just asked that I write a review of this tabak in return for the sample he sent me, thus the special heading. No problem. A little smoke and the similes flow like wine. LOL. Greg, if you wanna recategorize it with the Plumcake section, its no problem........ just upholding a commitment to a good guy who hooked me up.


----------

